# Code P1632



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know if i have one or two problems. I posted this problem recently: 2006 GTO, 45,000 miles. Engine dies intermittently after start up before engine gets above about 1,000 RPM. Radio and all gauges still work but engine dies and will not always start with first attempt. Attempting to start doesn't activate starter, usually happens with hot engine, acts like starter solenoid isn't activated.

I just ran a diagnostic check and got a P1632 theft deterrent start disable signal received. I suspect that could be both and the same problem.

Shortly after purchasing the car less than a year ago the theft deterrent light came on on the left side of the dash and i have been unable to clear the light i/a/w the procedures in the manual.

Wondering if anyone has had a similar problem and/or any recommendations. I have had less than satisfactory troubleshooting experience with the local GM dealer previously. They just want to change parts and charge you whether the part was bad or not.

Any and all recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would check the BCM wiring harness behind the glove compartment. It can rub in a certain area and cut the wires causing intermittent problems. If it's not that I would say the BCM is probably going bad. I had a problem a few years ago where my car would start up and 2-5 sec later it would just die. It would do it over and over until the motor had warmed up and then finally run. Brought it to GM and they were like Yep bad BCM. They replaced it and I haven't had any troubles since.

Now the "Not starting while warm" thing actually just started to happen to me. It's only happened twice in the last month. First time was after driving for about 30mins I parked the car. 10 minutes later walked out to the car, turned the key and nothing. Sat there for a few minutes and tried again... fired right up. Second time was this past weekend at the track. After a long drive there I made a pass and pulled back into the staging lanes. It sat for about an hour before they let our lane run again. When they opened the gate i jumped in and hit the key to fire it up and nothing... I think this time it might have clicked the first time. Then I tried turning it over 2 more times with absolutely nothing. Cars are pulling forward and I'm like crap... Then all of a sudden after 4-5 tires it just fires up....

Not sure what that is... but I'm gonna have to figure it out soon...


----------

